# question concernant jailbreak



## plumpvenom (8 Décembre 2019)

bonsoir  alors voilà j'ai jailbreak mon iphone x grâce au logiciel checkra1n

j'aurais quelques question la première c'est

en ayant une version jailbreak je souhaiterais aussi être à jour au logiciel IOS donc pour ça si je suis à jour je devrais enlever le jailbreak et le réinstaller ? je l'ai installé parce que comme mon téléphone vient du japon je pouvais pas prendre de photos sans qu'il y ai le bruit du son, si j'enlève le jailbreak, le son se remettra ? c'est pas très clair désolé mais merci pour celui ou celle qui répondra(ont) !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2019)

Un nouvelle iOS = un nouveau jailbreak


----------



## sinbad21 (10 Décembre 2019)

Oui il faut re-jailbreaker à chaque fois. Et on perd tous ses tweaks, donc il y a intérêt à les noter parce qu'après il faut tout re-télécharger.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2019)

Ou rester sur le mème iOS car le jailbreak permet souvent de faire mieux qu'un iSO


----------



## plumpvenom (10 Décembre 2019)

Même les petites mise à jour genre ios 13.2.3 je suis obligé de prendre un autre jailbreak ou attendre quel soit à jour pour quel soit compatible pour d'abord télécharger la version IOS officielle et ensuite le jailbreak?

Et si j'éteins mon tel je dois tout refaire ? car c'est un semi unt je sais plus le nom 
un avant jailbreak... 
je m'y connais pas trop désolé ahah


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2019)

Si vous éteignez votre iPhone ??


----------



## plumpvenom (10 Décembre 2019)

oui! 

" Et de plus, le type de jailbreak dont il est question ici est un thetered. En d’autres termes, chaque fois que l’iBidule sera redémarré le jailbreak sera supprimé et il faudra refaire la manœuvre. "

quand ils disent redémarrer c'est à dire que je dois toujours refaire la manip 
mode DFU, re installer cydia et le tweak?


----------



## sinbad21 (11 Décembre 2019)

plumpvenom a dit:


> oui!
> 
> " Et de plus, le type de jailbreak dont il est question ici est un thetered. En d’autres termes, chaque fois que l’iBidule sera redémarré le jailbreak sera supprimé et il faudra refaire la manœuvre. "
> 
> ...


Oui. Le redémarrage annule le jailbreak.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2019)

C'est pas le top !


----------



## Antho-kev (16 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir, Apres avoir voulu faire le Jailbreak sur mon Iphone X. J'ai un message erreur sur Chakra1n et mon Iphone reste sur un ecran noir et ne veux plus s allumer. Quand je le branche sur Itunes, il lance le mode restauration. Quelqu un a une solution ? Merci


----------



## Antho-kev (17 Janvier 2020)

Antho-kev a dit:


> Bonsoir, Apres avoir voulu faire le Jailbreak sur mon Iphone X. J'ai un message erreur sur Chakra1n et mon Iphone reste sur un ecran noir et ne veux plus s allumer. Quand je le branche sur Itunes, il lance le mode restauration. Quelqu un a une solution ? Merci



Resolu


----------



## Mafiawoam (9 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas le top !


Bonjour Jura39
En fait à chaque fois que ton iPhone va redémarrer tu va effectivement perdre le jailbreak (mais perso il ne redémarre que 1 fois tout les 15j de mon coté). Si tu rebranche ton iPhone et relance Checkrain, il va te rejaibreaker ton iPhone et tes tweaks resteront tous. En tout cas cela a toujours été le cas sur les précédents JB. 
C'est la 1ère fois que j'utilise Checkrain mais je suis habitué à ces logiciels depuis leurs débuts.
Moi je n'ai pas de Mac donc j'ai dû attendre la version Linux (que je met en liveUSB) que j'ai test hier avec succés.
Pour les mise à jour ces différents pour Checkrain (par rapport aux autres logiciels de jailbreak) car il exploite une faille que Apple ne pourra jamais bouché car matérielle. 
Dans les paramètres de Checkrain il y a une option pour qu'il prenne aussi en compte les versions supérieur d'IOS. Checkrain restera peut être opérationnel à la prochaine version d'IOS ou peut être pas. Attends quelques jours après la sortie d'un IOS avant de demander à google si Checkrain peut le faire


----------

